# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Kırgızistan Türkiye ilişkileri

## ceydaaa

kirgizistan-turkiye-askeri-isbirligi-imzalandi.jpgKırgızistan ile Türkiye arasındaki ilişkiler esas itibaeriyle 1991 yılından itibaren oluşturmaya başlamış ve yukarıda da belirtildiği gibi Türkiye, Kırgızistanın bağımsızlığını tanıyan ilk ülke olmuştur. Daha sonra 29 Ocak 1992 tarihli protokol uyarınca karşılıklı olarak Büyükelçilikler faaliyete geçirilmiştir. 23 Aralık 1991de Kırgızistan devlet başkanı Askar Akayev ilk resmi ziyaretini Türkiyeye yapmış ve bu ziyarette bir dizi işbirliği anlaşması imzalanmıştır.

Kırgızistan ile Türkiye arasında 29 Mayıs 1991 tarihinde Ankadada imzalanan Ekonomik ve Ticari işbirliğine Dair Protokol çerçevesinde başlayan ekonomik ve ticari ilişkiler bugüne kadar artan bir hızla gellişme göstermiştir. 25 Aralık 1991de Türk-Kırgız iş Konseyi kurulmuştur. Ayrıca Kırgızistanda faaliyet gösteren sanayici ve işadamlarını bir araya getirmek amacıyla Bişkekte Kırgızistan-Türkiye İşadamları ve Sanayiciler Birliği (KITİAD) kurulmuş, TİKA Bişkek ofisi açılmıştır.

Kırgızistanda yatırım yapan Türk firmaları ağırlıklı oolarak küçük ve orta ölçekli işletmeler olup genellikle otal, ekmek fırını, deri fabrikaları, taahüt işleri ve telekomünikasyn alanlarında faaliyet göstermektedir. Türk firmalarının ülkede üstlendikleri en önemli projeler arasında Coca-Cola fabrikası ve dağıtım şirketlerinin kuruluşu; Bişkek-Oş karayolu ıslah projesi; Narın ve Talas şehirllerinde 3.500 abonelik sayısal santrallerin kurulması; TV montaj ve üretimi başlanması; deri ve kürk işleme; yağ üretim tesisleri başta gelmektedir.

Kırgızistan ile Türkiye arasında dış ticaret ilişkisi 1992de kurulmuş ve sonraki yıllarda giderek artış göstermiştir. 1994 yılında 18 milyon 900 bin dolar olan dış ticaret hacmi, 1995te 41 milyon 552 bin dolar olmuş, 1996da 52 milyon dolara ulaşmıştır. 1997 yılından itibaren dış ticaret hacmi önce artış hızını kaybetmiş, 1998 Rusya krizinin Kırgızistan ithalatı üzerinde yaptığı olumsuzluk nedeniyle 1998 yılında dış ticaret hacmi 44 milyon dolara, 1999 yıında ise 27 milyon dolar seviyesinde gerilemiştir.

Türkiyenin Kırgızistandan ithalatının gelişimine bakıldığında, 1994 yılında 3 milyon 940 bin dolar olan ithalatın 1997de en yüksek seviyesi olan 7 milyon 900 bin dolara çıktığı, 1998 yılından itibaren azalarak 1999da 4 milyon 606 bin dolar ve 2000 yılında da 2 milyon 350 bin dolar olarak gerçekleştiği görülmektedir.

Türkiyenin Kırgızistana ihracatında da benzer bir trend izlenmektedir. 1994 yılında 15 milyon dolar olan ihracat, 1995te 38 milyon dolara; 1996da 47 milyon dolara ulaşmış; 1997de azalış göstererek 43 milyon dolar, 1998de 37 milyon dolar, 1999da 23 milyon dolar ve nihayet 2000 yılında da 20 milyon dolar olmuştur.

Kırgızistan-Türkiye ilişkilerinde dış ticaret dengesi Kırgızistam aleyhine açık vermektedir. Kırgızistanın Türkiyeye olan ihracatının ithalatını karşılama oranı 1994 yılında %26, 1995 yılında %8, 1996da %11, 1997de %18, 1998de %19 ve 1999 yılında %20 civarında gerçekleşmiştir.

Kırgızistanın Türkiyeden ithal ettiği başlıca ürünler makine, telekomünikasyon ürünleri, hazır gıdalar, motorlu taşıtlar, tekstil ve giyim eşyalarıdır. Türkiyeye ihraç ettiği kalemler arasında ise deri, kürk mamülleri, dokumacılık hammaddeleri, hurda bakır, canllı hayvan ve hayvansal ürünler yer almaktadır.

----------

